# The truth please...



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2012)

is anyof the Intra Workout drinks worth the money? examples Xtend,Monster Amino,Intra Aid,Purple WWrath,Intrabolic etc.......im talking about all the ones with BCAA's and all the goodies


----------



## Zeek (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't spend a cent on any of those drinks! I invest the cash into real food instead!

 And fruit to make good drinks at home 

 I do however take BCAA on the side


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I don't spend a cent on any of those drinks! I invest the cash into real food instead!
> 
> And fruit to make good drinks at home
> 
> I do however take BCAA on the side


thats what i do as well


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2012)

U wana intra work out drink Use Grape juice


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 16, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I don't spend a cent on any of those drinks! I invest the cash into real food instead!
> 
> And fruit to make good drinks at home
> 
> I do however take BCAA on the side



Me too, nothing beats real food.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 16, 2012)

Same here. I use the Rocky road protein from n2bm and muscle replenisher. I make shakes with the protein, bananas, and some oaks. Tastes great.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 17, 2012)

yea i was thinnkin the same thing


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 17, 2012)

I ain't using shit that this guy put out

Having said that...  Only intra I ever tried was SizeOn by Gaspari. The original formula.  I loved it!  Haven't tried the new formula though. Just can't see spending my money on that stuff when its just not necessary.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 17, 2012)

Lol who's that pob


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 17, 2012)

HermanThaGerman said:


> Lol who's that pob



That would be world renowned Needto...


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 17, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> That would be world renowned Needto...



you ever met him??


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 17, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I ain't using shit that this guy put out
> 
> Having said that...  Only intra I ever tried was SizeOn by Gaspari. The original formula.  I loved it!  Haven't tried the new formula though. Just can't see spending my money on that stuff when its just not necessary.



needto doesnt make a product like that.  Xtend is good, like it.  tastes great, but bulk bcaa is what i buy.  and i do make shakes with isolate, liquid egg whites, olive oil, peanut butter, oatmeal threw the coffee grinder.  its baller....lol


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't use anything for workouts, shit your gear should be giving you the motivation, I know mine always does


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 17, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> i dont think thats him....



Oh it definitely is... Go post it on EliteFitness and watch how quickly you'll be removed.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 17, 2012)

absofsteel67 said:


> I don't use anything for workouts, shit your gear should be giving you the motivation, I know mine always does



Your sweet ass gives me motivation Jen


----------



## Lulu66 (Apr 24, 2012)

No drinks allowed on the gym i go to


----------

